# Looking to join hunt club or lease- SEE FOR DETAILS



## BGA (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, 

My father and I are looking to join a hunt club for the 2013 year. 

Criteria:
- Must be within 2 hours of Atlanta
- Due price is no issue, the more exclusive the better
- We do not hunt much, maybe 2-4 times a year

Please PM me or post in here if you have spots. I would like to see the property and join asap.

Thanks


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Nov 24, 2012)

We will have a couple of spots for 2013. We are a little farther than 2 hours from Atlanta but we have a lot to offer and you would probably travel Interstate the whole way (I-16 and I-95). I invite you to take a look. Lots of pictures and be sure to pull up the 3 links at the bottom of the post.  Each link has more pictures from the past couple seasons. Thanks, Jay

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7401455#post7401455


----------



## BGA (Nov 26, 2012)

BUMP

Still need a club for this next year!!!


----------



## BGA (Nov 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Model70 (Nov 27, 2012)

*PM Sent*

Look forward to speaking with you about the club


----------



## Hunly (Dec 10, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Laureb (Dec 17, 2012)

*Club in Jasper County*

I have a club in Jasper County. We have 2 openings left.  5 members total. Quality Bucks only. 8 point or better. NO DOES to be shot. 1 Buck Limit per hunter. NO Guest. NO Hunting during archery season or Primitive Weapons season. We ALL Start Hunting Opening Day of Firearms Season.  3 bucks taken this season. 2 eights and a ten pointer. weighing 134, 142, 146 pounds field dressed. Nice Mature Bucks... price is $850 per member.  Membership is due Jan 1


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2013)

Pm sent give me a call we'll be at the club this weekend tryin to get a late season buck thanks and good huntin


----------

